# VEILSIDE Titanium for BCNR33



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Picked this up last week, I'm already running the AMUSE Titanium, but I just couldn't Pass this up as these are pretty rare, so I acquired it, i'm not gonna use it so it's being used as wall art for the moment.
LOL


----------

